
Start with iOS or Full Stack Web? - t_palmer
I’m just starting my career in software engineering. Should I dive into iOS or Full Stack Web?
======
swatcoder
Whichever you're more curious about! There's plenty of opportunity available
in both directions and there will be for a while still. And as your career
matures, you'll be pulled in still other directions: domain specialization,
breadth-building, etc.

There's no optimal choice, it's just personal. The most valuable thing you
bring to your career right now is enthusiasm and curiosity. Lean into that by
picking something you like.

~~~
htk
Excellent approach! Software Engineering rewards (or even requires) curiosity.
There is always higher hanging fruit if you're willing to climb the ladder.

------
lsiebert
Your career, or your education? Full stack web is going to be more broadly
educational, and there are better resources for learning it, and it's cheaper,
but iOS might be more lucrative starting out, if you already know both.

------
Rjevski
Web.

It's easier to get started (especially on the backend), and web will teach you
what you need to build a backend and an API, which you'll need for iOS apps
anyway.

------
tobltobs
IOS apps might also need a Stack (however full).

------
swifting
Depends on what you want to build first ?

